# Cookie Cheese Balls



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

As requested here is how to make the cookie cheese balls I threw together in my recent thread.

Only 3 Ingredients Required

1 pack Oreo type cookies ( I used generic ones since they were getting stuff added to them)

1 pack cream cheese

1 pack white chocolate chips (any kind would work I just used white for contrast)













PICT1210.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Put the cookies in your food processor.













PICT1212.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Grind them up.













PICT1214.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Save a few for later - I didn't measure but it was roughly a strong 1/4 cup or so...













PICT1213.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Add the package of cream cheese.













PICT1215.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Mix it into a "dough"













PICT1217.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






& roll it into balls. I put wax paper in my pan so they wouldn't stick. Throw them in your freezer to firm up while you













PICT1216.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






melt your chocolate. I use a pot on the stove with a little water in it then put a mixing bowl on top with the chocolate inside. Once the chocolate is melted get your balls out of the freezer & set them on another tray or dish. Take half the cookie crumbs & spread them on the wax paper. Dip the balls in chocolate & set them on the cookie crumbs. Do each ball 1 at a time & as soon as you set it on the cookie crumbs sprinkle some on top before the chocolate sets up.













PICT1222.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






This is what you will end up with. You are now done & they will store nicely in the fridge till you are ready to serve them.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2014)

Its a party! Boy they look good. Bom Bom's


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Its a party! Boy they look good. Bom Bom's


They are good Foam - & really easy to make


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2014)

I bet my son would LOVE these.

We have to try them.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I bet my son would LOVE these.
> 
> We have to try them.


Let me know what you think if you do try them


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

PICT1249.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 23, 2014


















PICT1250.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 23, 2014


















PICT1251.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 23, 2014






Forgot to put up these cut pics...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Let me know what you think if you do try them  Thumbs Up



I will.   It is hard to find deserts without eggs or peanuts in it.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Jeremy,

What a fun idea for an easy dessert to make in advance for a crowd!  I'm catering a big family birthday party in a couple of months, and these sound like a fun extra dessert idea…..bet they go great with a cup of coffee!  

Thanks very much for sharing, and have a great night!

Clarissa


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2014)

Bought the ingredients today.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Jeremy,
> 
> What a fun idea for an easy dessert to make in advance for a crowd!  I'm catering a big family birthday party in a couple of months, and these sound like a fun extra dessert idea…..bet they go great with a cup of coffee!
> 
> ...


Thanks Clarissa  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They do go good with coffee


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Bought the ingredients today.


Somebody's in for a treat!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not quite the chocolatier I would like to be but they still look good. The food processor smells great after adding the cream cheese.













DSCN8843.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 26, 2014






Maybe some sort of colored frosting or a colorful cookie on the white chocolate would be nice for Easter.

Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I'm not quite the chocolatier I would like to be but they still look good. The food processor smells great after adding the cream cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow so whats all that white stuff? You spill all that white chocolate on the ground?


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not quite the chocolatier I would like to be but they still look good. The food processor smells great after adding the cream cheese.
> ...


Yea, if you didn't have a calendar you would think it was February around here. I was trying to get the sap bags in the back round. They are hanging on the trees and dripping very slowly and freezing making stalagmites in the bag.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I'm not quite the chocolatier I would like to be but they still look good. The food processor smells great after adding the cream cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you nailed them Todd!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   How were they?


----------



## disco (Mar 26, 2014)

Terrific and thanks for the recipe.

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not quite the chocolatier I would like to be but they still look good. The food processor smells great after adding the cream cheese.
> ...


They are very good! Next time I'll make them smaller they are sweet.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific and thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Disco


You're quite welcome Disco


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> They are very good! Next time I'll make them smaller they are sweet.


Glad you liked them man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yeah they are pretty rich - it's hard for me to keep out of them usually


----------



## ak1 (Mar 26, 2014)

That looks interesting. Thanks for the recipe. I'll give 'em a try soon.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

Here is the smaller sprinkled by my wife version for tomorrow. They were more egg shaped and frozen pretty good but that hot chocolate really deformed them. Still delicious. Thanks Jeremy!













DSCN8949.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is the smaller sprinkled by my wife version for tomorrow. They were more egg shaped and frozen pretty good but that hot chocolate really deformed them. Still delicious. Thanks Jeremy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man they look great.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2014)

Three in the middle are prize eggs? Or specifically for Mr. Woodcutter?


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Three in the middle are prize eggs? Or specifically for Mr. Woodcutter?


It was my idea to use that size sugar. Nancy did 3 and didn't like the looks so she used what she liked.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> It was my idea to use that size sugar. Nancy did 3 and didn't like the looks so she used what she liked.


<Chuckles>  There ya go thinking again!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

AK1 said:


> That looks interesting. Thanks for the recipe. I'll give 'em a try soon.


You're welcome


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is the smaller sprinkled by my wife version for tomorrow. They were more egg shaped and frozen pretty good but that hot chocolate really deformed them. Still delicious. Thanks Jeremy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They look mighty good


----------



## tonyabeachlover (May 14, 2014)

WOW another wonderful item to try! They look SO good Smoking B! I am going to get fat hanging around this forum! Mr. Woodcutter yours look wonderful with sprinkles too!


----------



## smoking b (May 15, 2014)

TonyaBeachlover said:


> WOW another wonderful item to try! They look SO good Smoking B! I am going to get fat hanging around this forum! Mr. Woodcutter yours look wonderful with sprinkles too!


Give them a try Tonya - they are very good too!


----------



## deansomers (May 15, 2014)

These are now on my short list thx!


----------



## smoking b (May 15, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> These are now on my short list thx!


You're welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They're hard to stay out of once you eat one!


----------

